# Looking for a Band Saw



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking for a full size, stand alone band saw. I've already got a table top model but need something bigger and beefier. Anybody?


----------



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

Seen a 14 inch Jet on varage sale


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have an 18" Jet and it is a stand up band saw. Can hold up to a 1-1/4" wide blade for resawing. Not the least expensive, but if you want beaf, this is a machine!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just to clarify, my saw isn't for sale. Just giving credit to a stand up beefy saw and to not think it is overkill. For some, itmay be overkill, but when you need power, this machine rocks. Mine is a keeper and all I had prior was a couple of tabletop saws.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

PM sent


----------

